# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Добри день. Надеюсь что у всех всё хорошо.

## kwatts59

Добрый день. Надеюсь что у всех всё хорошо.   ::   
Я думаю что я должно уметь говорить по-русский хорошо потому что сейчас я учился русский язык больше чем 20 месяцев.  К сожалению, я учусь сам без учитель.  Это очень трудно.  В Лас Вегасе никто не говорить по-русский так я не могу практиковаться. Я хочу практиковаться немного здесь.   
Исправляйте пожалуйста мои ошибки.

----------


## Leof

> Добрый день! Надеюсь*,* что у всех всё хорошо.    
> Я думаю*,* что я долж*ен* уметь говорить по-русский хорошо*,* потому что *на данный момент* (or *к этому времени*) я учи*л* русский язык(or then *учился русскому языку*) больше чем 20 месяцев.  К сожалению, я учусь сам без учител*я*.  Это очень трудно.  В Лас Вегасе никто не говори*т* по-русск*и, и/поэтому* я не могу практиковаться. Я хочу *по*практиковаться немного здесь.   
> Исправ*ьте*, пожалуйста, мои ошибки.

 Dispite the fact you spelt some endings wrong, you combine the whole phrase (long and complicated) very well! You achieved alot during past twenty months!

----------


## flowforever

Добрый день. Надеюсь что у всех всё хорошо.   
Я думаю, что я неплохо говорю по-русски, потому что я учу русский язык уже больше 20 месяцев. К сожалению, я учусь сам ,без учителя. Это очень трудно. В Лас Вегасе никто не говорит по-русски, поэтому я не могу практиковаться. Я хочу практиковаться немного здесь.  
Исправьте, пожалуйста, мои ошибки.

----------


## kwatts59

Огромное спасибо Leof.   ::  
Вы понимаете всё что я сказал.  Мне не нравиться сделать ошибки, особенно в этом форум.  Иногда, участники в этом форум не очень полезно.

----------


## Leof

Always welcome!  ::

----------


## basurero

> Огромное спасибо Leof.   
> Вы понимаете всё*,* что я сказал.  Мне не нравиться *делать* ошибки, особенно *на* этом *форумe*.  Иногда, участники* на* этом форум*е* не очень полезн*ы*.

 I'm probably wrong.

----------


## flowforever

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Огромное спасибо Leof.   
> Вы понимаете всё*,* что я сказал.  Мне не нравиться *делать* ошибки, особенно *на* этом *форумe*.  Иногда, участники* на* этом форум*е* не очень полезн*ы*.   I'm probably wrong.

 не нравится без мягкого знака

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Огромное спасибо Leof.   
> Вы понимаете всё*,* что я сказал.  Мне не нравиться *делать* ошибки, особенно *на* этом *форумe*.  Иногда, участники* на* этом форум*е* не очень полезн*ы*.   I'm probably wrong.

 Я думаю что вы праве.  Легче исправить somebody else's ошибки.

----------


## basurero

По-моему, люди на этом форуме всегда здорово помогают, так что, не бойся допускать ошибки. Что касается меня, этот форум единственное место, где могу ежедневно находить помощь и спрашивать вопросы у носителей русского языка. Воспользуйся возможностью!  ::

----------


## kwatts59

> По-моему, люди на этом форуме всегда здорово помогают, так что, не бойся допускать ошибки. Что касается меня, этот форум единственное место, где могу ежедневно находить помощь и спрашивать вопросы у носителей русского языка. Воспользуйся возможностью!

 Я согласен. Но сущеставует немного участники, who are грубыми.

----------


## basurero

::  Да, я знаю, к кому ты обращаешься....    

> Я согласен. Но существ*уют* немного участни*ков*, *которые(или "кто"????)* груб*ы*.

 Еще раз, я, скорее всего, ошибаюсь в этом.

----------


## BlackMage

> По-моему, люди на этом форуме всегда здорово помогают, так что, не бойся допускать ошибки.

 Ещё боюсь и ещё скрываюсь.  Найдён не буду.

----------


## kwatts59

В чем разница между "я учил русский" и "я учился русском"?

----------


## BlackMage

> В чем разница между "я учил русский" и "я учился русском"?

 I studied Russian. vs. I took classes in Russian.

----------


## flowforever

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  В чем разница между "я учил русский" и "я учился русском"?   I studied Russian. vs. I took classes in Russian.

 я учился русском-так просто нельзя сказать

----------


## net surfer

учился русскому  *basurero*, you're right again.  *kwatts59*, да мы русские бываем грубыми, но после двух стаканов водки это обычно проходит.

----------


## basurero

А какими вы бываете после двух стаканов водки?   ::    (я думаю, что это предложение неправильно)

----------


## net surfer

Добрыми :) 
Неправильно... ты думаешь. С предложением всё в порядке.

----------


## basurero

Слава Богу.... (относительно и предложения и того, какими вы бываете после водки.....)

----------


## Scorpio

> Добрыми

 Ну не удержался и сразу вспомнил это:
"Всего после двух доз коктейля "Слеза комсомолки" человек становится настолько добрым и одухотворенным, что можно долго плевать ему в лицо -- и он вам слова не скажет".

----------


## net surfer

*Scorpio*, не очень хорошая идея рассказывать это *basurero*, ведь напоит и заплюёт!

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Добрый день! Надеюсь*,* что у всех всё хорошо.    
> Я думаю*,* что я долж*ен* уметь говорить по-русский хорошо*,* потому что *на данный момент* (or *к этому времени*) я учи*л* русский язык(or then *учился русскому языку*) больше чем 20 месяцев.  К сожалению, я учусь сам без учител*я*.  Это очень трудно.  В Лас Вегасе никто не говори*т* по-русск*и, и/поэтому* я не могу практиковаться. Я хочу *по*практиковаться немного здесь.   
> Исправ*ьте*, пожалуйста, мои ошибки.   Dispite the fact you spelt some endings wrong, you combine the whole phrase (long and complicated) very well! You achieved alot during past twenty months!

 kwatts59 can also say "Исправляйте мои ошибки" but it implies that he wants his mistakes to be corrected when we will come upon them. "Исправьте мои ошибки" means that he wants us to correct them in this particular case.

----------


## Leof

> "Исправьте мои ошибки" means that he wants us to correct them in this particular case.

----------


## Milanya1

> В Лас Вегасе никто не говорить по-русский так я не могу практиковаться.

 Плохо искали.  http://www.russianvegas.org/

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by BlackMage        Originally Posted by kwatts59  В чем разница между "я учил русский" и "я учился русском"?   I studied Russian. vs. I took classes in Russian.   я учился русском-так просто нельзя сказать

 Но можно: я учился русском*у языку*

----------


## kwatts59

Спасибо большое за помощь. Вы были очень полезны.   ::  
Давно за двенадцать сейчас, и мне нужно поспать.  Но я обещаю что я буду вернуть завтра как всегда. 
Hasta manana guys.   ::

----------


## ST

обещаю что завтра я вернусь, как всегда -звучит лучше 
c`mon Kwats, we belive in you! 5 раз ошибешься-на шестой запомнишь...no pain-no gain. 
PS: Критиканов в топку!  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Спасибо большое за помощь. Вы были очень полезны.    Уже много за полночь и мне нужно поспать.  Но я обещаю, что я вернусь завтра, как всегда. 
> Hasta manana guys.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by kwatts59  Огромное спасибо Leof.   
> Вы понимаете всё*,* что я сказал.  Мне не нравиться *делать* ошибки, особенно *на* этом *форумe*.  Иногда, участники* на* этом форум*е* не очень полезн*ы*.   I'm probably wrong.   Я думаю что вы праве.  Легче исправить somebody else's ошибки.

 You nearly always must have a comma before Что! 
Я думаю, что....
Я хочу, чтобы он....

----------


## Орчун

Отлично kwatts59   ::  Я учу русский язык два года и я немного говорю по русски  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Спасибо большое за помощь. Вы были очень полезны.    Уже много за полночь и мне нужно поспать.  Но я обещаю, что я вернусь завтра, как всегда. 
> Hasta manana guys.

 _Давно за двенадцать_ -  нормальное выражение, не нужно было исправлять.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by kwatts59  Спасибо большое за помощь. Вы были очень полезны.    Уже много за полночь и мне нужно поспать.  Но я обещаю, что я вернусь завтра, как всегда. 
> Hasta manana guys.        _Давно за двенадцать_ -  нормальное выражение, не нужно было исправлять.

 мне это звучит коряво

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by kwatts59  Спасибо большое за помощь. Вы были очень полезны.    Уже много за полночь и мне нужно поспать.  Но я обещаю, что я вернусь завтра, как всегда. 
> Hasta manana guys.        _Давно за двенадцать_ -  нормальное выражение, не нужно было исправлять.   мне это звучит коряво

 Мне, тебе... не всегда работает, увы.

----------


## Ataklena

Ко мне теперь эта строчка прилипла..  http://www.miditext.ru/lyrics/ru/04/ify ... ostay.html 
Если хочешь остаться
Останься просто так
Пусть тебе приснятся сны о теплых берегах
Давно за 12-ть, а ты еще в гостях
Ты думаешь остаться
Так останься просто так

----------


## flowforever

> Ко мне теперь эта строчка прилипла..  http://www.miditext.ru/lyrics/ru/04/ify ... ostay.html 
> Если хочешь остаться
> Останься просто так
> Пусть тебе приснятся сны о теплых берегах
> Давно за 12-ть, а ты еще в гостях
> Ты думаешь остаться
> Так останься просто так

 Ко мне тоже....прилипла  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by kwatts59  Спасибо большое за помощь. Вы были очень полезны.    Уже много за полночь и мне нужно поспать.  Но я обещаю, что я вернусь завтра, как всегда. 
> Hasta manana guys.        _Давно за двенадцать_ -  нормальное выражение, не нужно было исправлять.   мне это звучит коряво   Мне, тебе... не всегда работает, увы.

 что не всегда работает?

----------


## Chuvak

> Спасибо большое за помощь. Вы были очень полезны.   
> Давно за двенадцать сейчас, и мне нужно поспать.  Но я обещаю что я буду вернуть завтра как всегда. 
> Hasta manana guys.

 Уже давно за 12 и мне нужно поспать - Нормальная фраза. Не знаю, почему Dmitri придрался к ней (может, у него это уже в крови  ::  )...  Уже много за полночь - я бы так не стал говорить (Уже давно за полночь звучит несколько лучше)  Мне это звучит коряво эвучит коряво. Лучше По моему это звучит коряво, или На мой взгляд это звучит коряво

----------


## Leof

Уже давно за полночь звучит *более лучше*!  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Спасибо большое за помощь. Вы были очень полезны.   
> Давно за двенадцать сейчас, и мне нужно поспать.  Но я обещаю что я буду вернуть завтра как всегда. 
> Hasta manana guys.     Уже давно за 12 и мне нужно поспать - Нормальная фраза. Не знаю, почему Dmitri придрался к ней (может, у него это уже в крови  )...  Уже много за полночь - я бы так не стал говорить (Уже давно за полночь звучит несколько лучше)  Мне это звучит коряво эвучит коряво. Лучше По моему это звучит коряво, или На мой взгляд это звучит коряво

 Уже давно за двенадцать - это звучит нормально по-твоему?
Уже давно/много за полночь - вот это звучит нормально
Мне это коряво - звучит абсолютно нормально

----------


## Dimitri

> Уже давно за полночь звучит *более лучше*!

 да

----------


## flowforever

И так, и так нормально звучит, просто "уже давно за двенадцать" более литературно что ли)

----------


## Leof

сейчас, например, уже давно за десять!  ::   :P 
Мне кажется, чаще говорят:  за полдень, за полночь, когда хотят уточнить время суток и тёмное и светлое время суток.  уже давно за двенадцать (за сорок - о возрасте) - даёт более точный момент отсчёта.

----------


## Rtyom

Зачем тебе дефисы, объясни?

----------


## Leof

аа, в заполночь их нет?  ::  Это ошибка, да?

----------


## Lampada

> аа, в заполночь их нет?  Это ошибка, да?

 З*а* полночь.
З*а* полдень.

----------


## Leof

Спасибо! Исправлено!  ::

----------

